# Wizards' Tagline



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

*Wizards Tagline*

We need a new one. Lets grab some ideas here, and see where it takes us. I threw up Les Boulez because it was the most identifiable tagline associated with the Wizards after MJ left.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm with you; I was actually thinking about suggesting this myself. I don't know any off the top of my head, but I'll post later with suggestions.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Welcome to G-Arena


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

'The Wizards are running like Bullets'


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

"The nation's finest"
"Capital of hoops"
"Do you believe in magic?"
"Wizards of the coast"

First two play off our location, third is from the famous phrase, and the last is from the company that makes a bunch of trading card games (like Magic the gathering, etc). They may not all be winners, but I believe the best way to do this is to throw out as many ideas as possible.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

"Michael WHO?"

"Even gandolph is afraid of us"


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> "Michael WHO?"
> 
> "Even gandolph is afraid of us"


I like the 'Michael Who' quote. Are you talking about Gandalf from Lord of the Rings.

Maybe we can work with 'Michael Who'?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I too like "Michael who?"; I still think we should look for other suggestions before we decide, but it's my favorite so far.


----------



## mambo47 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Wizards Tagline*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> We need a new one. Lets grab some ideas here, and see where it takes us. I threw up Les Boulez because it was the most identifiable tagline associated with the Wizards after MJ left. [/QUOTE How about "Hope springs eternal" or, on the funny side
> "The court scene"


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

"(Not so) Beasts of the East"


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Who's gonna change the tagline?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

BCH, I'm guessing, since he started this.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I'll make a poll and then we can vote.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Brown HayStack in the Arena!

(quite lame i think...)


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> Brown HayStack in the Arena!
> 
> (quite lame i think...)


Very Lame :laugh: (no offense)


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> 
> 
> Very Lame :laugh: (no offense)


i know!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We're off to see the Wizards the wonderful Wizards of DC.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> We're off to see the Wizards the wonderful Wizards of DC.


lol:laugh:


----------



## zengomi (Jul 23, 2003)

Da Wiz Iz Da Biz


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Ok boys and girls, I am going to give it until the weekend, then it is going to be voted on. My excitement is back after getting grilled by someone I know who is an account exec.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zengomi</b>!
> Da Wiz Iz Da Biz


And they were In Biz when they had MJ.


----------



## zengomi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> And they were In Biz when they had MJ.



let's look to the future, which begins right about now


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Gilbert to Kwame to the Playoffs...


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Forget MJ, we have EJ


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The Young and the Restless

Educated by Eddie

The Year of Monumental improvement


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I dreaded putting up a poll and changed it to "Representing the Most Powerful City in the World!" which is the catchphrase the arena announcer uses to introduce the lineup.

I hope no one minds.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I dreaded putting up a poll and changed it to "Representing the Most Powerful City in the World!" which is the catchphrase the arena announcer uses to introduce the lineup.
> 
> I hope no one minds.


I actually really like that line -- nothing in here really set my heart on fire, so I don't mind at all.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Avenue to success is through the Young Guns of Washington


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

haha .......im a little late on the catch phrase thing........my faultyness


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ha that's alright -- we should probably unsticky this now that we've made the switch and no one has complained.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

woO! go wizards


----------

